# Zeiss 2/25 or 2/35 for everyday use in APS-C?



## Vonbon (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm wondering which of these lenses is the best application for everyday use in Canon 600D? 

I love Zeiss lenses and already own 2.8/21, 2/50, and 2/100. I borrowed 1.4/35 about a week, and I didn't like the size, weight, and somehow I can not get sharp focus properly. Just like my old 1.4/85 before I traded it with 2/100. I never use 2/35 or 2/25 at this time. 

I read reviews that 2/35 is different from 1.4/35 in several ways (tone, color, bokeh etc)... but can not find comparison between 2/35 and 2/25. Thanks in advance.


----------



## te4o (Jul 26, 2012)

You most probably don't need either yet... Save some money and get a 5DII with a MF screen, and then take the 35/1.4. 
I find it a bit strange to use so expensive and niche lenses on a 600 series. 
The 35/1.4 is my favourite. Modern design, 1.4 wide - you don't own a 1,4 Zeiss yet, so this will be an addition to the character of your photography. Selecting Zeiss for the ease of focusing (2 vs 1.4) its not logical either to me. I choose the character of the lens. 
The 2/25 is a lot better in micro contrast and colours than the ageing 2/35. If you insist on it you could sell the 2.8/21 and get that one. 
But a FF camera is more important to my eyes.
Cheers


----------



## Vonbon (Jul 26, 2012)

Sorry not to mention before... I already own 5DMk2 and pair with 5DMk2 have try 1.4/35 (http://www.flickr.com/photos/vonbon/7601185144#) when first launched in Indonesia at the first time last year. 

This time I want lighter lens with Zeiss IQ pair with Canon 600D that I can carry everyday, fit into my messenger bag along with my notebook and gadgets. Zeiss 1.4/35 is bigger and heavy. All my friends already move to 1.4/35 or drop MF life, so I don't have any relative who can lend me their 2/35... except I go to photography store and try it onsite.

BozillaNZ, playing with MF is nice. Just twist to infinity and f5.6, and everything is smooth and sharp. Along with Zeiss lenses the color is pleasing. But thanks for the advise.


----------



## noisejammer (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm also inclined to think you should sit back until you have a ff camera... but that's not what you asked. Bear in mind that my comments refer to their use on a 5D2, principally using live view. I do not believe it's possible to achieve accurate focus (that does justice to these lenses) using the viewfinder.

Among others (you have these), I own the the 2/25, the 1.4/35 and the 2/35. I find each is different. 

The 2/35 has a wonderful 3D-like image. The 1.4/35 has spherical aberration when wide open (this produces a glow around your subject and is probably why you found it difficult to focus.) It's the equal of the 2/35 at f/2.8 and is considerably sharper at f/8 - f/11. The 2/25 is the sharpest of the bunch - if anything it's at least as sharp as my 2/50.

If I was buying one Zeiss for a full frame camera, it would be the 1.4/35. For a 1.6 crop, I think the 2/25 might be a slightly better choice however you're going to need a Zacuto Z-finder Pro 3x and a ff camera to get the most from it.

Edit - Just a comment to BozillaNZ... it's easy to outperform autofocus if you spend the time learning the technique. Of course, the point-and-grunt interface has it's place... you're welcome to it.


----------



## Michael_pfh (Jul 26, 2012)

The Zeiss 2/35 is a fine lens on both APS-C and APS-H. Hitting the focus right is a bit more difficult than with the 2/50 but you should be experienced with that. I have ordered a high contrast focusing screen to make my life a bit easier.


----------



## koolman (Jul 26, 2012)

I use the 50mm macro planar f/2 on my t2i. I received the lens as a gift. Its very sharp and contrasty. I find the electronic AF confirm quite useful, for all but close up maro work, where I use the LV.

This lens is unique, and can be used as a still life, macro, and portrait lens.


----------



## funkboy (Jul 26, 2012)

Given the investment you're looking to put in to Zeiss glass you'd be well served to subscribe to DigiLloyd. He has extensive reviews of every lens you've discussed.


----------



## noisejammer (Jul 27, 2012)

funkboy said:


> Given the investment you're looking to put in to Zeiss glass you'd be well served to subscribe to DigiLloyd. He has extensive reviews of every lens you've discussed.


I'll second that suggestion. Lloyd's "Zeiss Guide" has some good insight into all the ZE / ZF lenses. 
IMO, it's well worth the fee.


----------



## RGomezPhotos (Jul 30, 2012)

I have rented the Zeiss 35mm f1.4 for use on my Canon 50D and I think it's INCREDIBLE. With the crop factor, it's looking like a 50mm which I think is the Jack of all Trades focal length. For the portrait and fashion work, it's amazing on a crop camera. I bought a used Zeiss 50mm f1.4 and thinks its pretty darn close to the 35mm in image quality. Though it's less than half in price!

But if you cannot get the focus screen for the camera to match the lens, focusing will be a big problem. I wouldn't even bother with Zeiss if you can't get the focus screen for the camera.


----------



## Vonbon (Jul 30, 2012)

I have purchased Zeiss 2/25 at last. I compared both 2/35 and 2/25, both have very sharp and contrast IQ. But 2/35 has very strong CA, especially when we shot metallic or shining surfaces. 

While 2/35 is the cheapest modern Zeiss lens ($950), 2/25 has tack sharp IQ even wide open. Almost as good as my 2.8/21. I haven't try with my 5DMk2 + Lee Holder to test vignetting and IQ since its filter size only 67mm. This filter size is one thing that make we worry. Why don't they make in 72mm or 82mm?

PS: i try 2.8/15 too... it's super duperlicious, but the price is way too highhhh....


----------

